# Ciao



## sere (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello! I'm Sere from Italy. I live whit my 14 cats and a son, in a little home whit a nice terrace on the sea, in a little town not far from Rome.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to meet you too Sere, enjoy the board :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Sere, and welcome!! How is your name pronounced?

BTW, we'd love to see pictures of your cats and where you live. It sounds very nice.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Sere...can't wait to see some pics of all those kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Sere, and welcome! I'd also like to see pictures of your hometown and the cats! Enjoy the forums!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sere to the forum! :wink: I can't wait to see some pictures!


----------

